# Hartwig Kantorowicz Posen Hamburg Germany



## MichaelFla (Feb 13, 2012)

I love these milk glass bitters, but can anybody tell me why the writing would have been ground off of this one?


----------



## MichaelFla (Feb 13, 2012)

A little closer look


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't know if it was ground off.. it was more likely a "weak strike" meaning the bottle wasn't blown well in the first place and the embossing was not strong, or the mold was becoming worn out from extensive use.. or maybe someone tumbled it to death..?


----------



## epackage (Feb 13, 2012)

It just looks like a bad mold impression, I doubt the embossing was ground off...


----------



## MichaelFla (Feb 13, 2012)

No, no... Definitely ground off. That entire surface looks like the Taka-Cola bottles that were ground off. It's just hard to tell on the milk glass. Trying to get a pic good enough to see the scratches. I think you can see them here across '...orowicz'


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2012)

The auto focus was looking at your keyboard in that one.. [] ..maybe it was the result of anti-German sentiment during one of the wars..?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 13, 2012)

I see what you're talking about. My guess is either

 [*] The company did that itself so the label would fit on the bottle easier
 [*] or some other company jacked the bottle for themselves, and tried to get rid of the embossing so they could use the bottle

 No way to know. It's certainly unusual.


----------

